

Tweet a hash and this bot will crack it for you. - weslly
https://twitter.com/PlzCrack

======
ngoel36
What's the difference between this and the multitude of services already on
the web, such as:

<http://crackstation.net/>

and many more?

~~~
px1999
Seems to be powered by crackstation. Main difference is that it tweets your
twitter handle and password if it finds them.

